# CC hit



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

I just got hit for 2 general season buck permits


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Seriously?! OK. Here we go!


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

Yep I had to check it twice to make sure and sure enough they were there! Two charges for deer tags.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

2..


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

One deer permit so far, hoping for another.


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

One for me and one for my father-in-law


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

So I have one charge for $80 Put in my self and 2 kids limited entry deer and general deer. 
Does that mean someone drew a limited entry deer or do 2 general seasons combine and show as one charge?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

They charge them separately so it's a Le tag.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Starting a new thread is blasphemy. Everyone please post on the gigantic monstrous thread.....


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Btw $40 charge for me


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

It's probably one le deer tag they do individual charges I think that's what they did on our tags!


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

highcountryfever said:


> Starting a new thread is blasphemy. Everyone please post on the gigantic monstrous thread.....


Hear, Hear.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

stevedcarlson said:


> It's probably one le deer tag they do individual charges I think that's what they did on our tags!


I think it depends wheather you put in together or separate. Last year we had an 80.00 on our community "family" card. I figured it was my LE deer tag, but ended up being 2 GS deer tags.


----------



## goforbroke (Jan 4, 2009)

silentstalker said:


> They charge them separately so it's a Le tag.


Yes. likely henry's management tag for my son!!!!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I could be mistaken but mine have always come in as individual charges. Someone above stated they have had their bank charge them together. 
Either way you got a ticket to play!! Henry's management would be super cool if that is what he drew!


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

General deer tags and a limited entry archery elk for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## luvs2hunt84 (May 18, 2017)

I just had a buck tag hit the CC. Is that it or are they individual charges? I have 17LE bull elk points I was hoping to draw :/


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I think I'll just keep cool and look for the letter in the snail mail, or an email. Can't hunt for another four months anyhoo. -O,-


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

OK, So I had to peak at the "present". $80 hit for Utah Buck's. Looks like 2 ML tags this year.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

highcountryfever said:


> Btw $40 charge for me


Just kidding. I forgot about a 39.87 charge at home depot. Nothing for me yet


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

nothing for any of my group yet


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

goforbroke said:


> So I have one charge for $80 Put in my self and 2 kids limited entry deer and general deer.
> Does that mean someone drew a limited entry deer or do 2 general seasons combine and show as one charge?


I had this last year and it turned out for 2 general deer permits. Hope you have you LE...


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Limited Entry Elk for me! 5 points!! I didn't believe it at first 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Mallardhead12 said:


> Limited Entry Elk for me! 5 points!! I didn't believe it at first
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats! What unit and weapon?


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Should be either 1. Manti muzzleloader or 2. Wasatch muzzleloader. Either way with an LE elk, GS Deer, and fall bear hunt this is gonna be a busy year! And I'm supposed to be starting college this fall...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevedcarlson (Apr 19, 2011)

That's great for you I did not draw my LE mantis elk muzzleloader or rifle and I have nine points! So good luck on that hunt Its a great area to hunt! Some nice bulls down there during last years hunt!


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Mallardhead12 said:


> Should be either 1. Manti muzzleloader or 2. Wasatch muzzleloader. Either way with an LE elk, GS Deer, and fall bear hunt this is gonna be a busy year! And I'm supposed to be starting college this fall...


Congrats! It's exceptionally rare to draw a second-choice LE elk tag, by the way. If Manti was #1 then I'm sure that's what you got.

College can be a good time to get some hunting in if you play your cards right (all depends on how much you have to work and how fast you want to finish, though...). I just finished my degree a few weeks ago, and while it was a very busy time of life, I did have a little bit more flexibility to my schedule than the M-F 7:30 - 5:30 gig I'm in now. Enjoy! Looks like a good fall is on the way for you.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

$160 4 GS Rifle Deer Tags :grin:


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Mallardhead12 said:


> Should be either 1. Manti muzzleloader or 2. Wasatch muzzleloader. Either way with an LE elk, GS Deer, and fall bear hunt this is gonna be a busy year! And I'm supposed to be starting college this fall...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like you'll have a great fall. So we, I am taking the liberty to speak for all those - like myself who didn't draw anything, fully expect a college level written essay on each of the hunts - be sure to add pictures. This will give you some great practice at drafting your future term papers for your future English classes. ;-)


----------



## RoosterKiller (May 27, 2011)

Just saw it on my cc statement. 3 gen buck tags. Here we go.:grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Chugg (Nov 16, 2015)

Finally! Whew! Gs deer.


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

Manti Early Rifle for me!


----------



## UintaYETI (Jan 9, 2017)

Have a pending charge for $268. Only applied for Archery Deer non-resident. 

Do I just have to wait to hear from them to find out what Unit I drew? Or can I log into the website somewhere and find out? 

First time to ever draw a tag anywhere! I am stoked. :grin:


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

UintaYETI said:


> Have a pending charge for $268. Only applied for Archery Deer non-resident.
> 
> Do I just have to wait to hear from them to find out what Unit I drew? Or can I log into the website somewhere and find out?
> 
> First time to ever draw a tag anywhere! I am stoked. :grin:


You'll get an email by the 31st, quite possibly a week or so sooner.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Card got dinged for LE Elk and Gen Deer! CHRISTMAS IN MAY FOR ME! So excited!


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Same here. Just got hit 30 minutes ago for 2 GS muzzy deer, and one LE Elk!!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

utahbigbull said:


> Same here. Just got hit 30 minutes ago for 2 GS muzzy deer, and one LE Elk!!


LE ELK?? what unit? lucky dog


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

goosefreak said:


> LE ELK?? what unit? lucky dog


Manti. If it was my wife or son, it will be muzzy. If it was me, archery. I'm pretty sure it is Mason that drew.


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

utahbigbull said:


> Manti. If it was my wife or son, it will be muzzy. If it was me, archery. I'm pretty sure it is Mason that drew.


WOW! That's three people in this thread alone that drew Manti Muzzy Elk. I think the three of us need to have a pow-wow and chat...


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

$347 charge on the credit card! Oh wait, that was from Gunnies and the new pistol that followed me home. :mrgreen:


-DallanC


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

GS deer tag here.


----------



## fourpoint (May 19, 2017)

Looks like I drew a LE Antelope tag! Most likely the Puddle Valley unit.......which I know NOTHING about


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

utahbigbull said:


> Manti. If it was my wife or son, it will be muzzy. If it was me, archery. I'm pretty sure it is Mason that drew.


BOY! i hope its him! he'll have a blast! congrats to the lucky to be announced person..


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

goosefreak said:


> BOY! i hope its him! he'll have a blast! congrats to the lucky to be announced person..


Thanks Nate!! I really hope it's mason too. It hit me that if his plans stay the way they are now, this fall will be my last with him as he will probably be on a mission during the '18 and '19 seasons.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

And, another hit on the CC for LE Antelope, Christmas in May for sure. :grin:


----------



## Dirtbag08 (Apr 30, 2013)

How long should I hold out hope for? I'm getting nervous...:-(


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Dirtbag08 said:


> How long should I hold out hope for? I'm getting nervous...:-(


Until you get the email.


----------



## DevilDog09 (Oct 4, 2016)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> And, another hit on the CC for LE Antelope, Christmas in May for sure.


Semper Fi brother.
Did you just get that cc hit today?


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Oorah Devil, it hit my brothers card last night, group app on his card, our GS tags came out the day prior on my card.


----------



## utahbigbull (May 9, 2012)

Critter said:


> Until you get the email.


And there is always hope after that! My 2010 Dutton muzzy elk tag came from a call in mid June because I was next on the list when someone surrendered their tag.

Thank you whoever it was!!


----------

